# Looking for a Basic Butt rub.



## norsican (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm looking for a basic all purpose rub for Smoking a butt. Only thing is the wife has recently developed an Allergy to *Capsaicin*. This pretty much cancels out any chili pepper content in the rub

So, what ya got?

Right now, the plan is to hit it with some combination of salt, pepper, and garlic for a base.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 8, 2012)

I did a quick search for you by typing "butt rub" into the search bar at the top 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=butt+rub


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

you can add "pork compatible" herbs - thyme, marjoram, etc.

Take a look at these -

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128225/greek-sparerib-barbecue

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128321/sunday-supper-smoked-porketta

Just google "porketta seasoning recipe" and pick one if you decide on that route.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 8, 2012)

I have modified mine to meet your requirements-

1/2 cup turbinado sugar

1/4 cup paprika

3 tablespoons of granulated garlic

2 tablespoon of granulated onion

1 tablespoon of grond black pepper

2 teaspoons of Kosher salt


----------



## norsican (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks all, 

I did the "Butt Rub" search among others and was only seeing rubs with Chili powder, or Cayenne in them. Wasn't sure about the sugar content of some of them.

both the Porketta and the "Greek" rub look nice. 

@Cliff Carter, 

Just a question on the sugar, If Smoking at no higher than 250, are you going to find a glazed Ham after the smoke is done? Is that enough for 2, say 6 lb butts?


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 8, 2012)

No, the sugar will not melt into a glaze and you should double it for the 2 butts, you will have some left over.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't send a link with my iPhone but search for TasunkaWitko's post on Greek Spareribs. I tried his recipe on a pork top loin roast and we really liked it. Pretty simple. Equal parts of everything.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 8, 2012)

I use salt pepper onion and garlic...thats all unless I have 2 going in..then some slap yer mama hot...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll tell you an old secret. I have been using Old Bay for years now. If you want a good bark add some brown sugar to the mix. Maybe 60/40


----------



## cpepper5702 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive been using this rub of mine for sometime now. Hell, I use it on steaks, ribs and pork. It's pretty darn good! With this recipe I rubbed down 2 Boston Butts and had about a quarter cup left. I also caked it on there to get a nice bark! Again, AWESOME on steaks! A secret that I learned on here and maybe you already know "guess it wouldn't be a secret :biggrin:, mustard! Put some mustard on there. It acts as a bonding agent and keeps the rub on. The heat will burn off the taste some and keeps the rub on. On to the recipe!

1 Cup - Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup - Paprika
1 tsp - Course Black Pepper (I like the McCormick's worcestershire black pepper blend)
1 1/2 Tbsp - Garlic Powder
1 1/2 Tbsp - Onion Powder
2 Tbsp - Kosher Salt (I don't always use kosher)

** Adjust the black pepper for heat!



Enjoy brother!!

- Colton


----------



## roller (Oct 14, 2012)

Salt and Pepper ! Thats pretty basic unless you leave the pepper out...


----------



## thunderdome (Oct 14, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> I'll tell you an old secret. I have been using Old Bay for years now. If you want a good bark add some brown sugar to the mix. Maybe 60/40


I'm gonna have to try this :)


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum , if the Chile is the problem and you want a little of the Southwest flavor , add a bit of Cumin in the place of the Chiles. Just sayin'........

Have fun and...


----------



## kathrynn (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't like sticky BBQ....prefer dry. I take the brown sugars and put it on a cookie sheet. Pop in the oven at 200 degrees for about 20-25 minutes. The heat dries the sugar...then I grind it into a powder then add the other ingredients.  Put the mixture thru a sieve the get rid of the hard bits. Just a bit of what I like to do with my rubs.


----------

